# Computer Protective Glasses



## Ron (Oct 26, 2008)

Guys,
  These days whenever I sit In front of the computer, my eyes starts painin a lot……….thus, Yesterday my fren told me to  use Computer Protective Glases……..I just want to know how does this glasses looks and works and where can I buy it in Bangalore….and hey Is there any other better soln instead of usin it………
  Ronak


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

1) You can buy Anti glare screen for your monitor. Costs some 500 bucks
2) Buy Anti-Glare Specs from Tital Eye Plus or other place. costs some 1000 bucks (for quality specs)


----------



## Ron (Oct 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> 1) You can buy Anti glare screen for your monitor. Costs some 500 bucks
> 2) Buy Anti-Glare Specs from Tital Eye Plus or other place. costs some 1000 bucks (for quality specs)



thnks dude......i hv anti glare screen but it seems they dont work.....
and hey is Anti Glare Specs the other name of Computer Protective Glasses.........

and dude how does this glasses works.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

yes. It's the actual name.

They also protect your eyes outdoors during sunny day.

In anti-glare spectacles comprising a frame and a pair of lenses, each lens comprises a substantially circular central zone of substantially complete transparency and an adjoining light-absorbing annular zone over an angular range of substantially 45° in which the light absorption increases sharply from the inside of the annulus and drops towards the outside of the annulus by the square of the angle. An outer zone of each lens has a low absorption.


----------



## Ron (Oct 26, 2008)

k thnks dude....i am gona to buy those Anti-Glare Specs...........
I cant left me eyes hurtin!!!!.............Hey does the best one costs 1000 bucks or soemthin more?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

I bought them at Titan Eye Plus for 3.5k

Lens: Essilor Crizal

frame: 500 bucks
lens: 3k


----------



## Ron (Oct 26, 2008)

kk thnks dude......


----------



## casanova (Oct 27, 2008)

I would rather suggest you buy spectacles that have
1. Anti-glare
2. UV protection

I bought Carl Zeiss for 1800 bucks. (lens only) I got some student discount.


@desiibond,

Crizal for 3000 bucks seems a bit expensive.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep breaks after 20 min and drink lots of water.....works good for me


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine has anti-glare, anti-smudge, anti-scratch, UV protection, some 20+ layers blah blah blah

Actually, the price increase as the sight correction increased. I have 0.25 short sight and that is why it was 3k.


----------



## Ron (Oct 27, 2008)

casanova said:


> I would rather suggest you buy spectacles that have
> 1. Anti-glare
> 2. UV protection


i will get those features



desiibond said:


> Mine has anti-glare, anti-smudge, anti-scratch, UV protection, some 20+ layers blah blah blah


bapre bap kitna sare features!!


----------



## casanova (Oct 28, 2008)

I plan to buy new glasses (lets see next month, if I get discount). I am having eye sight of -0.5 

What is anti-smudge and the 20+ protective layers. Will surely get these now.


----------



## Ron (Nov 25, 2008)

at last i got those anti glare specs..got it from Titan Eye Plus (Blr) as suggested....

Specs:LENS FSV WHITE ESSILOR.....

bt the problem is i am hving headache when ever i use it....Is it due to first use....
Pls help me in findin out the prob other wise i need to resend to lr fror checkup


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

I have 3 numbers in my eyes... been using normal Esillor lens worth 1.5k and they are good enough. I dont have such eye problems even if I sit on my PC for 4+ hours though my head starts to pain .


----------



## Ron (Nov 25, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> I have 3 numbers in my eyes... been using normal Esillor lens worth 1.5k and they are good enough. I dont have such eye problems even if I sit on my PC for 4+ hours though my head starts to pain .




My head pains whenever i put on the glasses and hey i dont hav any eyesigth problem....


----------



## desiibond (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey mate. YOu will get slight headache for first few days of use. USe it all the time for first few days and then you will feel lot lot lot lot lot better.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 25, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> I have 3 numbers in my eyes... been using normal Esillor lens worth 1.5k and they are good enough. I dont have such eye problems even if I sit on my PC for 4+ hours though my head starts to pain .


3 numbers? or 3.0 power lens?


----------



## windchimes (Nov 26, 2008)

Got new antiglare for 1.25k last month (800 for the frame and the rest for the lens)


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> I have 3 numbers in my eyes....


666


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 26, 2008)

^It can be ...


----------



## Ron (Nov 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Hey mate. YOu will get slight headache for first few days of use. USe it all the time for first few days and then you will feel lot lot lot lot lot better.



thnks dude! thnks a lot!
i was planin to send it back for checkin.........
agin thnks dude!


----------

